# Offshore Report



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Saturday

Ran to sunk Unocal rig caught 3 Aj,s biggest 45 lbs. Place is loaded with jacks but also loaded with cuda's. Caught 4 at 34 to 39 inches! Hit one of my sets of coups 10 miles north and had hard time getting through snappers to the fish but finally caught 4 scamp and 7 triggers. Fished my way north back to Dauphin Island hit 5 more coup spots and released 3 snappers over 20 lbs. Boy it sure was hard to see those babies swim off, venting tool that I got from Marine Resources really does good job.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yea capt mike the amount of large snapper out there right now is sickening. Every drop almost is a goooood snapper. If they were legal right now you definitely wouldn't have to measure them for sure.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Capy Mike, sent you a pm


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Snapper? Blasphemy!! There are no snapper out there! Haven't you heard they are almost extinct!!


----------



## Tyler4 (Feb 3, 2014)

What’s the coordinates to the unocal 252 rig? Thanks in advance


----------

